

GitHost: SSL support for custom domains - joshfng
https://githost.io/blog/posts/ssl-support-for-custom-domains

======
mattl
This is great. This is one thing that has held me back from really using
GitHost.

~~~
joshfng
Yeah it's been highly requested. We just added ssl for custom domains on CI
master instances too!

